# Certified ASC Coder looking for Remote Billing/Coding Position



## gurtmurt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Certified ASC Coder looking for remote coding and or billing position. Full or part time. I have been working in the medical insurance industry for the past 11 years. I have experience with facility and physician billing. I have coded for plastic/cosmetic surgery, dermatology, pain management, and spine surgery. I am willing to learn any specialty and I learn quickly.  

I have experience with several software applications including Medical Mastermind and Mysis Tiger, as well as Vision and HST pathways. I have experience with Allscripts EMR and use ZIRMED for electronic billing. 

Please contact me if interested and I will email a resume and references.

Thank you for your time,
Amy M. CASCC
gurt_murt@yahoo.com


----------



## Victoria80 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi
We are located in New Jersey and our company is looking to hire another coder.
I'm not sure which state you're in, but if you're in NJ and still looking - please reach out to us at awhartnaby@medi-corp.com

Thanks,
Victoria


----------

